# BVI - Extra Dinghy?



## ScituateMan (Jun 22, 2008)

Hi,

I am chartering a 48 Foot catamarran in the BVI this May for 10 days. I am going to have 9 adults on board.

The boat will come with a 12 foot RIB on davits. I think the dinghy it comes with will be fine much of the time. However, I am sure there will be times when we won't all want to do the same things at the same time. For instance, four of us will be scuba diving occasionally. The rest of the group will want to go elsewhere. To accommidate this I would really like to have a second dinghy. Looking into dinghy rentals, the smallest I can only find are 16foot RIBs at the wopping price of $175/day. That would be $1750 for ten days, YIKES! I am chartering with TMM. I enquired with them to see if they could accomidate a second dinghy, but was told they cannot.

I am hoping somone can give me a suggestion.


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

Buy one when you get there, sell it when you leave.  You can probably find a used one for sale there...


----------



## Zanshin (Aug 27, 2006)

Used Caribe dinghies from Moorings/Sunsail go for about $1500 (when available) so Sailingdog's suggestion isn't too far off the mark. I have seen a number of chartered boat in the BVI with 2 dinghies, so I am sure that it is an option with other companies, perhaps TMM just doesn't have spare dinghies available. If you ask at Sunsail/Moorings you might get one.


----------



## krozet (Nov 29, 2008)

Zanshin said:


> Used Caribe dinghies from Moorings/Sunsail go for about $1500 (when available) so Sailingdog's suggestion isn't too far off the mark. I have seen a number of chartered boat in the BVI with 2 dinghies, so I am sure that it is an option with other companies, perhaps TMM just doesn't have spare dinghies available. If you ask at Sunsail/Moorings you might get one.


Caribe must be made in the islands somewhere, EVERYONE has them.


----------

